# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Tour du lịch Hà Giang - Đồng Văn - Lũng Cú - Mèo Vạc - Tuyên Quang

## poohtravel

*Tour du lịch Hà Giang - Đồng Văn - Lũng Cú - Mèo Vạc - Tuyên Quang*
*(Thời gian: 4 ngày 3 đêm, phương tiện Ôtô)*

*Giới thiệu chương trình:*

*Tour Đồng Văn*_ - Hà Giang - Cao nguyên đá Đồng Văn là một cao nguyên đá trải rộng trên bốn huyện Quản Bạ, Yên Minh, Đồng Văn, Mèo Vạc của tỉnh Hà Giang. Ngày 3/10/2010, hồ sơ “Công viên Địa chất Cao nguyên đá Đồng Văn” đã được Hội đồng tư vấn Mạng lưới Công viên Địa chất Toàn cầu (GGN) của UNESCO chính thức công nhận là Công viên địa chất Toàn cầu__._

*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*Ngày 01: Hà Nội – Hà Giang (Ăn trưa, tối)*

*Buổi Sáng:* Xe ô tô và Hướng Dân Viên của *Anh Sao Moi Travel*  đón quý khách tại Nhà hát lớn Hà Nội đưa quý khách đi Hà Giang, quý khách dừng ăn trưa tại Tuyên Quang. Chiều xe đưa quý khách đi Hà Giang, trên đường đi Quý khách thư giãn ngắm nhìn phong cảnh hùng vĩ của núi rừng biên cương Hà Giang. Đến Hà Giang, quý khách nhận phòng, ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 02: Hà Giang - Lũng Cú - Khám phá Đồng Văn (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

Sau bữa sáng, xe đưa quý khách đi Đồng Văn, quý khách ăn trưa tại Tam Sơn. Ăn trưa xong, quý khách nghỉ ngơi, tự do chụp ảnh, tham quan Cột Cờ Lũng Cú (điểm cực bắc của tổ quốc)*.* Xe tiếp tục đưa khách về *Đồng Văn*, đoàn tới thăm quan *Di tích nhà Vương* - Nhà của Vua Mèo Vương Chí Sình với công trình kiến trúc cổ mang đậm phong cách Trung Hoa.
 Về thị trấn Đồng Văn, đoàn làm thủ tục nhận phòng khách sạn, ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Đồng Văn.

*Ngày 03: Đồng Văn – Mèo Vạc – Tuyên Quang  (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

Sau bữa sáng, Quý khách Tham dự chợ *phiên Đồng Văn* nổi tiếng với đa sắc màu hoa văn thổ cẩm và nét sinh hoạt còn đậm chất nguyên sơ, Đoàn trả phòng khởi hành đi *Tuyên Quang,* trên đường về dừng chân chiêm ngưỡng vẻ đẹp hùng vĩ của đèo* Mã Pì Lèng,*ngắm nhìn vẻ đẹp của hải vực sông *Nho Quế,* tiếp tục hành trình qua thị trấn* Mèo Vạc,* Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng tại Thị trấn *Tam Sơn.* Đoàn ghé tham quan *Cổng Trời Quản Bạ*. Về đến *Tuyên Quang*, đoàn nhận phòng khách sạn, ăn tối, nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn.

*Ngày 04: Tuyên Quang – Hà Nội  (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

Quý khách ăn sáng, trả phòng, khởi hành đi tham quan khu di tích *Tân Trào - thăm đình Hồng Thái*, *Cây đa Tân Trào*, *Lán Nà Lừa* - nơi ở và làm việc của *Bác Hồ* từ tháng 6 đến tháng 8 năm 1945 chuẩn bị cho cuộc tổng khởi nghĩa. Quý khách tự do tham quan, chụp ảnh, nghe thuyết minh về căn cứ địa cách mạng của quân và dân ta trong thời kỳ *kháng chiến chống Pháp*. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Chiều đoàn khởi hành về Hà Nội. Về đến Hà Nội, kết thúc chuyến đi, tạm chia tay và hẹn gặp lại!



*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 2.350.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
_Chú ý: Giá có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đặt tour, vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được giá tốt nhất__._

** Giá bao gồm:*

-  Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh, âm thanh hiện đại.
- Khách sạn tiêu chuẩn, đầy đủ tiện nghi, tivi, điều hoà, nóng lạnh…
- Mức ăn: 100.000đ/ bữa chính, 30.000 đ/bữa phụ.
- Hướng Dẫn Viên: phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo,chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến .
- Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.
- Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour.
- Khuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe.

** Giá không bao gồm:*

- Thuế VAT, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân
-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.


*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp* 
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Tour Du lịch Thác Đa* 
*( Thời gian: 1 ngày, khởi hành bằng ô tô)*
_Một khung cảnh thật hấp dẫn, còn nguyên sơ, được bàn tay con người khéo khai thác làm cho du khách có cảm giác được ngược dòng thời gian và sống trong bộ tộc của những người Việt cổ, trong trận thắng năm xưa của Bà Trưng, Bà Triệu... Du khách cũng sẽ được tận hưởng một bầu không khí trong lành trên đỉnh núi cao 1.281m so với mặt nước biển của vùng núi Ba Vì, được nghỉ trong những ngôi nhà sàn xinh xắn của dân tộc Thái với xung quanh là cây cối xanh tươi_
*Chương trình chi tiết:*
*06h00:*Xe và hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Quý khách  tại điểm hẹn từ khởi hành  đi Thác Ða.
*08h00:*Xe tới khu trung tâm Thác Ða, hướng dẫn đưa Quý khách  đi thăm Thác Ða.Trên lộ trình.Quý khách thăm khu vẽ tranh, khu dệt thổ cẩm, có thể đặt hàng theo ý thích, thăm, Khe Cạn, Thác Dốc Mông, Khuôn Viên Tình Yêu, Thác Mây,Miếu thờ Bà Âu Cơ và nghỉ chân tại Nhà Vọng Cảnh.
*12h00:*Quý khách  *Ă*n và nghỉ trưa tại nhà Sàn.
*14h00:* Xem biểu diễn ca múa nhạc dân tộc với các tiết mục mang đậm dấu ấn của nền văn hoá dân tộc do các chàng trai, cô gái dân tộc Thái, Mường biểu diễn. Thưởng thức rượu cần và nhảy sạp giao lưu văn nghệ. Sau đó, Quý khách tự do khám phá Thác Ða, dạo chơi trong khuôn viên Thác Ða hoặc tham gia vào các hoạt động thể thao, giải trí: bóng đá, bóng bàn, cầu lông, câu cá…(Tự túc).
*16h00:*Quý khách lên xe trở về.
*18h00*: Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát, chia tay quý khách, kết thúc chương trình.
*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 380.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*
** Mức giá trên bao gồm:*
Phương Tiện: Xe ôtô đời mới có máy lạnh , âm thanh hiện đại, phục vụ theo chương trình thăm quanMức ăn: 100.000đ/bữa chính  (1 bữa trưa).Hướng Dẫn Viên: Chuyên nghiệp, phục vụ nhiệt tình,thành thạo, chu đáo xuyên xuốt tuyến.Vé Thăm quan: Khách được mua tiền vé vào cửa các thắng cảnh.Bảo hiểm: Khách được mua bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour, phí bảo hiểm mức đền bù tối đa là 10 000 000đ/ngườiKhuyến Mại : Nước uống trên xe.** Mức giá trên chưa bao gồm:*
Thuế Vat, điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân.-  Trẻ em Trẻ em 1 – dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí (ăn + ngủ chung bố mẹ); 5 -  dưới 11 tuổi: tính 75%  giá tour (ăn suất riêng và ngủ chung với bố mẹ); 11 tuổi trở lên: tính như người lớn.
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*VP:  Số 45A - Lý Quốc Sư – Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0947 025 490 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0947 025 490*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Dừa – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## dieptour

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

*Cho Thuê Nhà Sàn tại Bản Lác Mai Châu, Hòa Bình (Giá chỉ từ 10.000đ/khách/đêm)* 
 - *Chuyên cho thuê nhà sàn* chất lượng tại khu vực Bản Lác - Mai Châu - Hoà Bình, Nhà sàn số 19 của chúng tôi được đánh giá là rộng và đẹp nhất khu vực Bản Lác, phục vụ  được 200 khách / ngày , nhà sàn  thoáng mát, vị trí đẹp, đầy đủ tiện nghi ( chăn , màn, gối đệm, tắm nóng lạnh phục vụ mùa đông ...) nhà sàn gần các điểm du lịch như: Hang Chiều, Chợ Mai Châu.....*giá cả hợp lý 10,000đ* ( tuỳ vào số lượng đoàn).
- *Phục vụ ăn uống*  với các suất ăn từ: *40,000đ, 50,000đ, 60,000đ, 70,000đ, 80,000đ.....* giành cho Công ty du lịch, sinh viên và khách du lịch.
- *Phục vụ các chương trình văn nghệ* của người dân tộc thiểu số, đốt lửa trại, âm thanh – ánh sáng cho buổi giao lưu văn nghệ, đồ nướng ( lợn Mán, gà đồi , ngan, nai....), rượu cần, rượu Mai Hạ ... Phục vụ cho đêm giao lưu.
- Cho thuê xe 16 chỗ, 29 chỗ, 35 chỗ và 45 chỗ chất lượng cao từ Hà Nội.
*Hãy liên hệ với tôi để  được phục vụ !* 
*Địa chỉ : Nhà sàn số  19  Bản Lác – Mai Châu – Hoà Bình
 Liên hệ trực tiếp: 0966 072 502 ( Chị Diệp)*
*Hoặc qua địa chỉ Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

Ngày 25.11.2012 - vào ngày chủ nhật (tức ngày 12.10 âm lịch) em khai trương Quán *" Lẩu riêu cua - sườn sụn" tại số 52 - Ngũ Xã - Ba Đình (đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m - 4m)*,em bán buổi tối bắt đầu từ 18h00' ,mong mọi người qua ủng hộ và là khách hàng thường xuyên của em - quán bán hàng với giá bình dân, chất lượng tốt, đáng tin cậy  :Smile:  - *liên hệ Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc* Mr Ngọc: 0972357557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Thanks mọi người nhé  :Smile:

----------


## msdiep

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## msdiep

*Du lịch Hạ Long ngủ tàu*
*(Chương trình: 2 ngày 1 đêm, khởi hành hàng ngày -> Ô tô)*

Từ trên cao nhìn xuống, vịnh Hạ Long như một bức tranh khổng lồ vô cùng sống động. Ði giữa Hạ Long, ta ngỡ như lạc vào một thế giới cổ tích bị hoá đá, đảo thì giống hình một người đang đứng hướng về đất liền (hòn Ðầu Người), đảo thì giống như một con rồng đang bay lượn trên mặt nước (hòn Rồng), đảo thì lại giống như một ông lão đang ngồi câu cá (hòn Ông Lã Vọng), hòn Cánh Buồm, hòn Cặp Gà, hòn Lư Hương... Tất cả trông rất thực, thực đến kinh ngạc.

*Chương trình chi tiết:*

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Hạ Long                (Ăn trưa, tối)*

08h00-08h30: Xe và hướng dẫn viên của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – Newstarlight Travel đón quý khách tại khách sạn, khởi hành đi Hạ Long.
10h00-10h30: Quý khách dừng chân tại Hải Dương
11h30: Đến Hạ Long, quý khách lên tàu nhỏ chuyển tải sang tàu lớn
11h45: Quý khách lên tàu, thưởng thức đồ uống chào mừng do các thủy thủ phục vụ, nhận phòng trên tàu.
12h15: Tàu đưa quý khách bắt đầu đi thăm vịnh Hạ Long- Di sản thiên nhiên thế giới 2 lần được Unesco công nhận.
13h00- 14h00: Ăn trưa trên tàu với nhiều món hải sản và đồ ăn thơm ngon, hấp dẫn.
15h30: Tàu đưa quý khách đến thăm hang Sửng Sốt – hang động đẹp và nổi tiếng nhất Hạ Long.
16h30: Quý khách lên tàu để tiếp tục hành trình khám phá vịnh Hạ Long bằng xuồng kayak và có cơ hội tắm biển và nghỉ ngơi trên tàu.
19h00: Quý khách ăn tối trên tàu với nhiều món hải sản hấp dẫn.
21h00 – 23h00: Quý khách có cơ hội tham gia các hoạt động trên tàu như xem phim, hát karaoke,  hoặc có thể cùng câu mực với nhân viên trên tàu.
23h00: Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên tàu.

*Ngày 02: Hạ Long – Hà Nội           (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

07h00:   Ăn sáng trên tàu.
08h15: Tàu đưa quý khách vào thăm đảo Titôp, tự do tắm biển hoặc thư giãn trên đảo.
09h00: Quý khách trở lại tàu và tiếp tục ngắm vịnh Hạ Long.
10h15: Quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng.
11h25: Về đến bến Hạ Long, quý khách chuyển sang tàu nhỏ đưa quý khách vào bến tàu, kết thúc hành trình khám phá Hạ Long.
11h45: Ăn trưa trên nhà hàng Thăng Long.
12h15: Quý khách lên xe về Hà  Nội, trên đường đi quý khách nghỉ chân 15 phút tại Hải Dương.
16h30 – 17h00: Về đến khách sạn, kết thúc chương trình tour. Cảm ơn quý khách và hẹn gặp lại lần sau.

*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.800.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho khách lẻ ghép đoàn, khởi hành hàng ngày)*


Quý khách có thể lựa chọn ngủ tại khách sạn.

* GIÁ BAO GỒM:

- Xe du lich phục vụ theo chương trình
- Khách sạn: Ngủ tàu deluxe 2 người/buồng.
- Các bữa ăn trong chương trình (03 bữa chính 01 bữa phụ)
- Vé tham quan thắng cảnh theo chương trình
- Tàu thăm vịnh Hạ Long
- Hướng dẫn viên chuyên nghiệp, nhiệt tình
- Nước uống trên xe, y tế dự phòng.

* GIÁ VÉ KHÔNG BAO GỒM:

- Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT.

* Lưu ý: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322*
* Hotline: 0947 025 490/ 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 

*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## poohtravel

*Du lịch Lạng Sơn – Bằng Tường*
*(Thời gian: 2 ngày 1 đêm, phương tiện ôtô)*

_Là địa đầu của Tổ Quốc, Lạng Sơn là tỉnh có nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh, non nước hữu tình, có nhiều di tích lịch sử với nền văn hoá đậm đà bản sắc dân tộc, nơi có nhiều di tích lịch sử, văn hoá là những tiềm năng to lớn cho việc phát triển du lịch Lạng Sơn, đem đến sức cuốn hút lạ kỳ với các du khách phương xa._

*Lịch trình chi tiết:*
*Ngày 01:                    Lạng Sơn  - Bằng Tường               (Ăn trưa, tối)                        * 
*- Sáng:* 06h00 Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón đoàn tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố đi Bằng Tường. Trên đường đi đến Lạng Sơn quý khách thư giãn ngắm cảnh ải *Chi Lăng* lịch sử, cầu *Kỳ Lừa*...*10h30* Đoàn đến cửa khẩu *Hữu Nghị Quan*. Quý khách làm thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh sang Trung Quốc. Xe ôtô và Hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi.
- *11h30* Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng Quyên Quyên với những món đặc sản của Trung Quốc.
*- Chiều :* Quý khách thăm quan *Quảng trường Bằng Tường* và mua sắm hàng hoá tại khu biên mậu sầm uất. Ăn tối và dạo chơi tại thị trấn Bằng Tường về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn Bằng Trình *** hoặc tương đương.
*Ngày  02 :                  Bằng Tường               (Ăn sáng, trưa)                        * 
- Ăn sáng. *8:30* Quý khách tự do đi chợ mua sắm về làm quà cho người thân và bạn bè. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Sau khi ăn trưa, quý khách làm thủ tục trả phòng khách sạn. Xe ôtô đưa quý khách về cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị Quan làm thủ tục nhập cảnh về Việt Nam.
*- Chiều:* Xe đưa quý khách *Chợ Đông Kinh*. Quý khách tự do đi chợ mua sắm hàng hoá.
- *15h00:* Quý khách lên xe trở về.
*- 18:30:* Xe đưa quý khách trở về điểm xuất phát. Chia tay quý khách kết thúc chương trình.

*Giá trọn gói cho một khách: 1.250.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách, tour chất lượng cao)*

*Dịch vụ bao gồm:*
1. Xe ôtô đời mới máy lạnh hiện đại phục vụ theo chương trình.
2. Khách sạn 3* trung tâm, phòng nghỉ tiện nghi có điều hoà,TV, nóng lạnh 02 người / phòng.
3. Thủ tục xuất nhập cảnh.
4. Hướng dẫn viên tại Việt Nam và Trung Quốc.
5. Vé thăm quan theo chương trình.
6. Bảo hiểm du lịch.
7. Khuyến mại nước uống trên xe ngày đi và ngày về.
*Không bao gồm:*
 Thuế VAT. Ngủ phòng đơn. Đồ uống. Chi phí cá nhân khác.
*Trẻ em:* _5-10tuổi  : 75% giá (ngủ ghép với bố mẹ)_
_                        Dưới 5 tuổi: Miễn phí (ăn nghỉ cùng bố mẹ)._
*Thủ tục xuất cảnh:*
- Nộp 04 ảnh 4 x 6 chụp trên nền trắng và phôtô CMTND 2 mặt trước ngày khởi hành 05 ngày
- Kèm theo danh sách có đóng dấu của cơ quan.
- Người lớn mang theo chứng minh thư gốc.
- Trẻ em mang theo giấy khai sinh gốc.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4) 3931 0322  Hotline: 0966 072 502 – Ms Diệp*
*Email:  sale1.newstarlighttravel@gmail.com*
*Website: www.dulichanhsaomoi.com* 


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## dieptour

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## poohtravel

*Cho thuê phòng Vinpearland Nha Trang*
Vinpearland Resort
 Giá phòng: 230 USD
 Địa chỉ: Vinpearland Nha Trang Việt Nam
*Điện thoại trực tiếp đặt phòng: 0966 072 502 Ms Diệp*
 Dịch vụ tiện nghi.
 Dịch vụ chăm sóc trẻ, trung tâm mua sắm, sòng bạc, quầy bar, phục vụ cà phê tận phòng, nhà hàng, nơi đỗ xe rộng rãi, bể bơi, báo chí, phòng họp có trang thiết bị hiện đại, máy sấy tóc, golf, dịch vụ phòng VIP, dịch vụ giặt là, truyền hình cáp, tennis, trung tâm thẩm mỹ và spa, các cửa hàng...
 Phòng ăn Hành lang rộng rãi, thoải mái, phục vụ cà phê, cocktail và đồ ăn nhanh.
 Nhà hàng với thực đơn Âu Á, 5 phòng ăn riêng. Có phục vụ đồ ăn nhanh, ăn trưa, ăn tối.
 Thông tin dịch vụ:
 * Dịch vụ phòng 24h
 * Bãi đậu xe trong khách sạn
 * Nhà hàng
 * Bar / quầy 
 * Dịch vụ giặt ủi
 * Bàn thông tin 24h
 - Lưu ý( giá phòng bao gồm: 2 bữa ăn chính và ăn sáng puffel, vé cáp treo vào vinpearland và tất cả các dịch vụ vui chơi giải trí tại vinpearland)
Quý khách có nhu cầu đặt phòng vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn!

----------


## dieptour

​CHUYÊN CHO THUÊ NHÀ SÀN , PHỤC VỤ ĂN UỐNG , LỬA TRẠI , THUYỀN THAM QUAN TẠI THUNG NAI
- Cho thuê nhà sàn tại đảo Dừa ( khu du lịch Thung Nai - Cao Phòng - Hòa Bình.  nhà sàn đầy đủ các tiện nghi chăn , màn , gối đệm, nóng lạnh , vị trí đẹp. nhà sàn rộng phục vụ tối đa 150 khách.
*- Cung cấp các dịch vụ trọn gói như sau:* ăn 3 bữa chính, 1 bữa sáng – có rượu táo mèo uống miễn phí trong các bữa ăn, đốt lửa trại , thuyền tham quan các điểm *->  Tất cả chỉ 280.000đ/ người.*
- Đền Bà chúa Thác Bờ (có 2 đền thờ bà người Dao và bà người Mường)
 - Đảo và Nhà sàn Cối xay gió
 - Chợ Bờ (họp buổi sáng chủ nhật)
 - Động Thác Bờ.
 - Bản và động Ngòi Hoa.
 - Bè nuôi cá lồng trên hồ.

*Liên hệ trực tiếp: Chị Diệp – 0966 072 502*
*Nhà sàn Cối Xay Gió*
*ĐC: Đảo Cối Xay Gió – Thung Nai – Hòa Bình*
*Email: ngocdiep85_90@yahoo.com.vn*

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi giành cho 2 người và 350.000đ/nồi giành cho 5 người nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------


## msdiep

Tiết trời se lạnh, không có gì hạnh phúc và ấm áp bằng việc quây quần với người thân và bạn bè của mình bên nồi lẩu nóng hổi. Nhất là mỗi khi gió mùa về, cộng với tiết trời mưa buồn, lúc đấy ta lại càng cảm thấy quý giá những giây phút được thưởng thức món ăn bên người thân và bạn bè. Với nồi lẩu thơm ngon, nóng hổi làm cho chúng ta quên đi cái cảm giác giá lạnh mà thay vào đấy là sự ấm cúng. Tại sao chúng ta lại không thử cảm giác đấy nhỉ ?

 Kính mời các bạn qua số *52 – Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Hà Nội( đi qua chùa Ngũ Xã khoảng 3m – 4m)* để cùng thưởng thức lẩu *“Riêu cua bắp bò – sườn sụn”*. Với giá cả bình dân chỉ với 169.000đ/nồi giành cho 2 người và 350.000đ/nồi giành cho 5 người nhưng lấy chất lượng món ăn lên hàng đầu, bên cạnh đó là thái độ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp,nhã nhặn, nhiệt tình, vui vẻ; Chỗ ngồi rộng rãi, thoải mái (không sợ thời tiết mưa hay gió lạnh); có chỗ để xe (để được cả ôtô). Tại sao bạn không thử một lần tới đây để cảm nhận điều đó nhỉ ? Chắc chắn sẽ không để các bạn thất vọng.
 Liên hệ trực tiếp với *Ms Diệp: 0947025490* hoặc *Mr Ngọc: 0972367557* để nhận được giá hấp dẫn và đầy bất ngờ. Quán bắt đầu bán từ 18h30’. Kính mong các bạn cùng tới thưởng thức.. tại Quán Ngọc Diệp chuyên lẩu “Riêu cua – bò – sườn sụn” 52 Ngũ Xã – Ba Đình – Ngũ Xã – Hà Nội.
*Chú ý*: Quán nhận cả việc giao hàng tới tận nhà có quý khách hàng (miễn phí vận chuyển trong bán kính 5km)

----------

